# Ebay Odd Lot win...



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FWIW, I won several bodies and a few odd chassis on ebay yesterday. Two of the bodies were Ideal TCR Dirttrackers, ie- another Mustang II and a Pinto modified, plus a few others that I'm not sure about, but will probably go up ForSale sometime. And two of the chassis are odd fellas, I think one is a Bachman, one a TCR and the 3rd is really strange.








Photo above is from eBay, sorry no other pix or larger size.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

So, you are one of them that outbid me!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and me


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, what part of this lot were you trying to get? I like the Tyco S Corvette, if I am seeing that correctly. I am not a dirt track person so maybe that is what I am missing.

Old Blue


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*dirt's for racin'*

Nice score on the dirt mods. I know that you're looking for them.

from one diry track lover to another...
Dirt's for racin'.......(well, you know the rest!)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, sorry to the guys that bid against me...tho I only saw one was 
I'm really only wanting to keep the two Dirttrack bodies, and maybe the Bachman Chappy and chassis, all the rest will probably go up for sale here on Hobby Talk, or later eBay if they don't sell here? Then again, that Bachman may go up for Sale too, for the right price ?
BTW- I'm really wondering what the heck that silver body is all about, tho it maybe just a HotWheels Diecast ? And look at that extra long chassis, it appears to have a rear engine placed sideways with Direct arm shaft drive !?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Johnny, thats a very cool Pic ! And are those the diecast Late Models mounted to tyco WidePans ? And where did you get that backdrop ?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

That long chassis looks to be a Hot Wheels or Playing Mantis Sizzlers chassis, proby fits that silver body. They are huge by HO standards. JMOFO pig


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ralph, maybe my last second 'snipe' bid was trumped by a higher proxy bid already placed. and maybe I didn't have time to bid again since I usually bid with about one second left. I always bid what I am willing to pay, do not always win and I am satisfied if some else has a bigger budget than I do. in any case, congrats on the win and enjoy!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Al- WOW, you mean I outbid a snipe- AWESOME


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

probably ! anyway, I never mean to shill a fellow HTer and it would be good to tip each other about what each of us are bidding on, but, that would defeat the purpose of all those specially created searches each of us use on the Bay. someone would surely use any information posted about what I might be eyeing up and watch until 'snipe' time. win some, lose some. it is all a game!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Al- WOW, you mean I outbid a snipe- AWESOME


hi, interrested in the yellow GT & blue-ish glass (i'm assuming it fits the GT)

PM me w/ it comes in & w/ condition it's in please..:wave:

TY

Bubba 123


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I was just bidding on the Bachman Chap and chassis.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Bubba, the Yellow GT w/blue glass is a Bachman Chappy- and it'll go with the one chassis.....and it looks like Marty is also interested in the complete unit.
I'm anxious awaiting this odd lot to arrive too. And the seller had it already shipped out by yesterday afternoon....
So I'll let you guys know more about pieces once they arrive, probably in a few days.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Bubba, the Yellow GT w/blue glass is a Bachman Chappy- and it'll go with the one chassis.....and it looks like Marty is also interested in the complete unit.
> I'm anxious awaiting this odd lot to arrive too. And the seller had it already shipped out by yesterday afternoon....
> So I'll let you guys know more about pieces once they arrive, probably in a few days.


ok,
PM me on w/ it arrives & condition...beats chasing down a chassis :thumbsup:
w/ b sending a USPS M/O 4 payment.....

but i DON'T w/ 2 step on Marty's toes on a deal either....
friends r worth more than toys Marty:wave: 
i'll give quick decision on what condition & $$ asked 4 it..
TY 2 both U

Bubba 123


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey Johnny, thats a very cool Pic ! And are those the diecast Late Models mounted to tyco WidePans ? And where did you get that backdrop ?


Ralph, Yes, they are die cast on pan chassis. I've got 26 built & a few more waiting. I also have 24 resin bodies from H.O. Models on X-Traction chassis and another 24 resin bodies from H.O. Models that are shrunk a bit to fit T-Jets. I have them on Johnny Lightning/AW chassis. We have 6 races over the next few months, kind of a mini "Hell Tour". The background was put together from several sources. The trees are layered over the sky & the fence is layered over all of that. I may still have the masters stored away in this computer? I'll have to poke around & see.
.....Your 5 window coupe is cool as are the rest of your mods 
(PT Cruiser dirt mod!)....love it


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Bubba 123 said:


> but i DON'T w/ 2 step on Marty's toes on a deal either....
> friends r worth more than toys Marty:wave:
> Bubba 123


Go for it. You replied 1st. Besides I already have one
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=319423

You're right. Toys can be bought and sold. Friends are priceless.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI or FWIW ? Ahem....I'm the guy bidding on the old Matchbox Gremlin Modified #4 currently on eBay auction. I just thought I'd let you know, since Alpink was speaking about letting others know who we were bidding against


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good, I now know it's a good auction to bid on... Sniper ready! So uh Ralph in the spirit of Glastnost, how many rubles were you prepared to pay...just wondering. :tongue:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Sniper Alert*



plymouth71 said:


> Good, I now know it's a good auction to bid on... Sniper ready! So uh Ralph in the spirit of Glastnost, how many rubles were you prepared to pay...just wondering. :tongue:


LOL...well Dan, I'll put it this way, I always put a fairly low first bid on something to mark that I'm interested, and then later on, I up my bid to unlimited funds 

:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Marty said:


> Go for it. You replied 1st. Besides I already have one
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=319423
> 
> You're right. Toys can be bought and sold. Friends are priceless.
> ...


TY Marty :wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Odd chassis and silver body go together....they are Mattel Sizzler II from back in the day. Battery powered, slotless no real control capability.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*HW Sizzlers II*



SCJ said:


> Odd chassis and silver body go together....they are Mattel Sizzler II from back in the day. Battery powered, slotless no real control capability.
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


 Ahhh...thanks for the info....I think I remember them from back in the day, they were supposed to run on HotWheels orange track right ?
I still haven't gotten this eBay odd lot yet, but I'm hoping they come in todays mail


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, my eBay Odd Lot did indeed arrive with Saturdays mail. And Here are some more detailed pix.....






















































Summary upon examination , cleaning and testing.

Ok, the 3 Ideal TCR bodies are Great shape, I plan on keeping the two modifieds but the Cobra body and TCR chassis(runs great) will be for sale- make offers.

The old Hot Wheels Sizzler has a dead motor- AND was converted from battery powered to Slot car rail pick-up powered(probably what burned out the motor?). See pic of the conversion, but this car was probably only good for straight line drag racing, and the adapted pick-up shoes don't appear to move ? The body is very good shape, the chassis is missing a rear wheel and the rubber tread from the existing rear wheel. The chassis is as you see it modified. This Car is for Sale, make me an offer ?

The Tyco S Corvette body is as you see it, it's missing the windshield and "T" for the top. The paint isn't too bad, but the top stripe on hood and roof bar has rough specks like something sticky or something attacked the surface and left residue? The chrome and bumpers are intact and a little worn, the drivers head is missing, this body is For Sale- Make me an offer.

The Bachman Chappy is not bad and the chassis is really good and runs very well. I installed newer t-jet front tires and a pair of rear foamies that I glued to the rear wheels with contact cement. The chassis runs fantastic on my oval, and is a match for my skinney tired NOS T-Jets. 'cept when I compared the two on my Dragstrip, my T-Jets always beat the Bachman. The chappy body is intact with only paint wear and the front screw post is sheared off halfway- you can see the other half still imbedded in the chassis mount, and shouldn't be that hard to glue together with liquid Testors or CA ? The rear post isn't cracked, but I didn't attach the body with screws, so I don't know how the post threads are at either end. For these pix I attached the blue glass to the body with a dab of contact cement(which can be easily removed without harm). All-n-all this Bachman Chappy is a nice runner and not bad looking, but it was a run a bit and shows play wear to the paint job. This car will be For Sale, but I won't give it away too cheaply, as I kinda like it since I never owned a Bachman before. So Bubba, make me an offer if you want it ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The Tyco S '68 Corvette, oh btw, I think I also have the rear chassis weight for this car as well, it was mixed in with all the track pins etc, and didn't know exactly what it was for -until I was reading up on the Tyco S cars.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Well, my eBay Odd Lot did indeed arrive with Saturdays mail. And Here are some more detailed pix.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Ralphie

confused on the yellow GT...
repainting no problem..
chassis is in w/ condition again???

have NO-idea w/ worth....
shoot me $$ & w/ haggle from there... (PM)
ty,
Bubba 123


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*details*



Bubba 123 said:


> hey Ralphie
> 
> confused on the yellow GT...
> repainting no problem..
> ...


 Hey Bubba the Bachman Chassis is in A1 condition. It runs great too. But you may note what looks like a small chip on the edge of the yellow motor magnet, but upon really close exam, the yellow paint appears to to roll over the edge- so me thinks thats the way it came from the factory. The motor runs strong. BTW- also upon close exam of the Chappy body under strong light, I do detect a half crack in the rear screw post. I'll PM you for the next details....


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok slot guys...Line up and take a number.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Update- Sale Pending on Bachman Chappy body & Chassis to Bubba.
and I'll be listing the other pieces shortly in the correct "Slot Car Swap and Sell" forum at HT.
FYI- the Tyco S '68 Corvette body and Chassis weight will be up first....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Update- Bachman Chappy SOLD to Bubba and he's Happy :thumbsup:
Still For-Sale, are the Tyco S '68 'Vette, the Ideal TCR Cobra(Chassis w/spare parts), the HotWheels Sizzler convert to slotcar. the Sizzler I'll ship out for $3 to your door, or the TCR Chassis(alone) for $3 to your door. The TCR Cobra body I'd probably take $4(+Ship) for- as it's in really nice condition. The Tyco S 'Vette I'd probably let go for Best Offer ?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Sending PM on the Tyco 'Vette...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Update- The Tyco S 'Vette Body is now > SOLD


----------

